# Superbowl in HD



## Antknee (Oct 13, 2005)

Will the Superbowl be shown on any HD channels besides ABC?


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

Uhhh... No.


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

from todays uplink it looks interesting that maybe if you have sd abc distants you'll get abc hd distants to watch the superbowl. They uplink wabc at #240 and kabc on 
#250 both @ 110


----------



## Trav2003 (Jan 17, 2006)

BFG said:


> from todays uplink it looks interesting that maybe if you have sd abc distants you'll get abc hd distants to watch the superbowl. They uplink wabc at #240 and kabc on
> #250 both @ 110


Any chance they could provide that as a special to existing HD subscribers that have a local ABC in SD?


----------



## SamC (Jan 20, 2003)

Trav2003 said:


> Any chance they could provide that as a special to existing HD subscribers that have a local ABC in SD?


No. Your local ABC affiliate choose to prevent you from getting distants and also chooses to not broadcast in HD, despite being given millions of dollars worth of bandwidth in which to do so.

The is nothing "they" (the DBS companies) can do about either decision.

Call your local ABC affiliate daily and ask them why they do this.


----------



## terfmop (Sep 28, 2004)

what if you are a current HD customer AND you also currently qualify to receive the ABC distant? I am thinking it will still be 'no' as I was under the impression that the new HD affiliates would be in MPEG4.


----------



## lakebum431 (Jun 30, 2005)

That is the big question


----------



## J.J. (Jan 24, 2006)

That really sucks too...

I live in Pittsburgh, and the OtA for ABC really stinks around here.

I was excited because I thought the Super Bowl was on Fox, and I had already started planning my Super Bowl party.

I get the local Fox HD at 94% signal strength. Other than ESPN HD, it is the best picture for HD in my opinion.

On another side note, when the Steelers played the Eagles on the first Monday Night pre-season game, ESPN HD carried the game also.

I am wondering if that may happen for the Super Bowl. Maybe they will and just do it, not advertise it!!!!


JJ in Pittsburgh.......


----------



## derwin0 (Jan 31, 2005)

What about if your local ABC is O&O? Will they then allow you to see the Superbowl HD feed?


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

yes, those are exactly the cities who will be getting it


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

Yes, the Superbowl HD feed is only available to those in markets with an abc owned and operated stations. Only about ten exist.


----------



## lakebum431 (Jun 30, 2005)

garys said:


> Yes, the Superbowl HD feed is only available to those in markets with an abc owned and operated stations. Only about ten exist.


I think it is still unknown if those with waivers might be eligible as well. Unless someone has seen something that I haven't.


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

they wont.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

garys said:


> Yes, the Superbowl HD feed is only available to those in markets with an abc owned and operated stations. Only about ten exist.


I forget sometimes that my ABC station is O&O... but I get my local ABC station in HD for free OTA anyway, so it never comes up. I might check out the feed for comparison purposes though.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

http://www.satelliteguys.us/showthread.php?t=54127


----------



## Trav2003 (Jan 17, 2006)

garys said:


> http://www.satelliteguys.us/showthread.php?t=54127


Well its official then - I will not be getting the superbowl in HD.

This pisses me off.

I'm too far away to get OTA, I can't get ABC distants because StL is apparently an Affiliate market, and its not one of the 10 markets geting the special in HD.

That really sucks.


----------



## FarNorth (Nov 27, 2003)

Yes, it does. I would be tempted to believe Dish when they say it was the network's decision but, oddly enough, they did the very same thing 18 months ago with NBC and the Olympics. Isn't it odd that both networks came to the same conclusion when dealing with Dish but a completely different conclusion when dealing with Direct?


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

So since I get Chicago locals and have the current HD Pak, I'll get the Super Bowl on ch. 250 without having a new MPEG4 receiver? If that's correct, thank you DISH. A sensible way to handle the problem of rolling out the MPEG4 upgrade too late for most people to get the equipment by Super Bowl Sunday.


----------



## Merovingian (Jan 20, 2006)

Damn I'm not in one of the 10 city's lol

Ahh well...

Now I'm going to have to mess with my OTA antenna for a few hours before I find the right spot..

I get all of my other locals but for some reason ABC is just a pain to receive...

Especially since I moved my TV to the other side of the room (my antenna doesn't reach the ABC spot on the floor lol)

I was hoping I didn't have to do that....


----------



## sbuko (Jan 10, 2006)

HDMe said:


> I might check out the feed for comparison purposes though.


I would be very interested in the comparison. I get all of the Atlanta HD locals OTA will great reception. PQ is great. I am wondering how the OTA PQ will compare to the Atlanta HD locals via Dish.


----------



## DishNet_Fan (Oct 14, 2003)

sbuko said:


> I would be very interested in the comparison. I get all of the Atlanta HD locals OTA will great reception. PQ is great. I am wondering how the OTA PQ will compare to the Atlanta HD locals via Dish.


I also get HD OTA but don't subscribe to the locals package. Will it just appear or do you have to be a locals sub? Rain is predicted on Sunday so I'll be pissed if OTA HD isn't clear.....


----------



## Antknee (Oct 13, 2005)

Slordak said:


> Uhhh... No.


ha-ha :lol:


----------

